# priming ceilings problem



## raven2006 (Dec 19, 2006)

I am texturing the ceilings in a whole house and am having problems priming the ceiling. I am using syco quick dry texture primer and applying it with an airless sprayer. I have put nearly 5 coats (over 3 days) and it still looks darker in some areas and very uneven. It is slightly colder in the room, so I was thinking it may not be drying properly, but it has been 3 days. I spray a light texture so the paint has to look good as it will show through. Any tips or ideas would be great!


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

is there a moisture source from above?

Otherwise, let the primer coats dry throughly between coats or stains will migrate through. Or spray with Kiltz original and then texture.


----------



## Beaver (May 21, 2007)

Raven, was the ceiling really dirty before you painted it??


----------



## raven2006 (Dec 19, 2006)

Not is brand new drywall. Some of the discoloration seems to be where the paint was a little thicker although I did spray quite evenly, and it does seem to be dry in those spots. There was 24 hrs between the coat yesterday and the one today. At almost 5 coats, I am starting to wonder if I should even do another coat but I don't know what else to do. If it did not dry all the way between coats would waiting a long time for it to be dry now fix it?


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

Is it just lighting conditions that are making it appear different in color in areas? I have run across that before.


----------



## Beaver (May 21, 2007)

I'd have to agree with Taper71.I only spray 2 coats on and its white as snow.Try runnin a halogen light across it and see what it looks like,sounds pretty weird to me.I've never come across this problem before,but then again stranger things have happened.Maybe bad paint,what did your first coat look like when u sprayed it on?


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

I thought you couldn't run primer through an airless because it dries to much before it gets to the walls or ceiling "while in the air" but there are a few primers that can be, im not a painter so im not really sure on that just something i heard.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Well I would say if it's Primer it's not suppost cover like Paint, it's a Sealer with very little pigment in it, I mean 5 coats of Primer what are you thinking, as for running Primer thru a sprayer I have never heard of it drying up before it is sprayed. If the Primer isn't drying are you using Oil base? But it should dry over night, and if it ain't then the Primer is no good. Or you have problems with water or or there's stains on the drywall. Why not spray the paint and see if it helps.


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Or try a high solids primer like Zinser Bullseye 123


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

Frankawitz said:


> Well I would say if it's Primer it's not suppost cover like Paint, it's a Sealer with very little pigment in it, I mean 5 coats of Primer what are you thinking, as for running Primer thru a sprayer I have never heard of it drying up before it is sprayed. If the Primer isn't drying are you using Oil base? But it should dry over night, and if it ain't then the Primer is no good. Or you have problems with water or or there's stains on the drywall. Why not spray the paint and see if it helps.


---------------------------

I didnt say it dries before its sprayed , I said it dries while in mid air . when you run primers through an airless they get atomized in mid air and start to dry instantly . I would think this would be worse with fast drying primer. If you use a roller it never becomes atomized . think about it , when its sprayed it all gets seperated and mixed with air , when its rolled it stays together as a solid. No??


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

This could be a bad batch of primer!
r


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I aint had that problem when I spray primer it sure goes on wet never seen it dry before it hit the surface I was spraying. are you sure your not using Dryfall? on that stuff will dry before it hits the ground.:whistling


----------



## mud dog (Jun 17, 2006)

After 5 coats, it is obviously not just the difference between where you applied mud and where you didnt. Therefore, why don't you call your local Synko rep (if that is the kind of texture primer) and ask him for his opinion or if he can come look at it before you texture. Otherwise, open ALL the windows and use Kilz. It is really strong smelling, but it should be all one color when your finished and it should cover the problems you are having.


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

Frankawitz said:


> I aint had that problem when I spray primer it sure goes on wet never seen it dry before it hit the surface I was spraying. are you sure your not using Dryfall? on that stuff will dry before it hits the ground.:whistling


 
well like i said im not a painter and probably shouldnt say anything but i do think a begginer will have more problems using an airless versus rolling . rolling is pretty much idiot proof where as spraying has more variables to it .
proper pressure, propper tip , propper thinning etc. But on a side note havent you ever painted with an airless and found paint dust on the floor where the paint dried and fell to the ground as dust?? 

And what is a texture primer anyways??? never really heard of it before.


----------



## gary lee (Feb 17, 2007)

Maybe I missed this in the posts, but what if you just put a top coat on it (paint and not primer) and see if the problem solves itself. Perhaps it is just lighting that is giving you the appearance of lighter and darker areas.

Gary


----------



## raven2006 (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the tips guys. I haven't attempted any more spraying as the contractor has still not put any doors on the house and we are reaching temperatures of freezing at night. I used to use a regular drywall primer and since I switched to this synco texture primer I just haven't liked it. It just looks like it isn't thick enought in areas which is rediculous because of how many coats. Maybe it is meant to be used with the super thick texture and not with the fine texture I do.


----------



## mud dog (Jun 17, 2006)

You are working on an unsecure building site in Vancouver??????????????????
I won't even begin to tell you what your mother has told you about safety issues! What about all the theft that occurs there-- I know, I used to live there. And lately that's all that's been on your news about the crack addicts stealing all the wiring and plumbing on construction sites. If it is as bad as you made it sound, (no doors) blast your builder big time!:furious:
If you are not happy with the synko primer, talk to your synko rep. I can't remember the names of the ones in Vancouver or I would give you a name and number. I used synko primer for years when I lived in BC and never had a problem with it.


----------



## raven2006 (Dec 19, 2006)

I actually live in kelowna and the house is in a more remote neighborhood, but even so I've been taking most of my tools with me at night. I am very frustrated with the contractor and will not be doing anymore work for him in the future. If I were to try a different primer does anyone know if it's ok to spray paint in such cold conditions? I just want the house done, and the ceilings are all that are left.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

Poly off any openings and if you know how too, put some 220 construction heaters in there. If you do not know how too ask an electricain to do it for you. I would think it too cold to do anything in there and personally I would not go back until heat was put in there. Go start another job and make the contractor wait.


----------



## raven2006 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm thinking make the contractor wait at this point...I have asked for construction heaters but have not got them either yet and can't do it myself as there are no plugins for them


----------

